# Video i740 FreeBSD 6.3



## Froma (Dec 1, 2008)

Try to start X11 with video driver i740

writes:Failed to load module "i740" (module does not exist, 0)

Haw to install i740 module.


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you by any chance running amd64? Which version of Xorg? Is your ports tree up to date? Did you try the intel driver instead of i710?


----------



## adamk (Dec 1, 2008)

The intel driver does not support the i740, so do not try that if you are sure you have an i740 GPU.

There is a port for the i740 driver:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

EDIT:

Hmmm, it doesn't look like that driver compiles here...  Not sure if this is a problem with my ports tree, or a breakage in the driver.

Adam


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting, it compiles on my RELENG_7/amd64 machine.


----------

